

Show HN: KinWin.js – a minimalist DOM manipulation framework - aliirz
https://github.com/aliirz/kinwin.js

======
ryannevius
I don't mean to be a downer...but at this point, wouldn't it just make sense
to use vanilla JS? I guess I'm not seeing the use case...

When I don't use jQuery, I've been using Sprint[1] (another lightweight
jQuery-like library). If I need anything lighter than that...I just assume use
plain JavaScript.

[1] [https://github.com/bendc/sprint](https://github.com/bendc/sprint)

~~~
aliirz
Actually I wrote this as more of a learning exercise for me. Definitely
vanilla js is the fastest way and libraries like Sprint are the source of
inspiration. I wrote kinwin to sort of like create my own utility belt. I will
try to improve it over the course of time. Thanks for the feedback.

------
gamekathu
why name it as "Framework"? it is more of a library

~~~
aliirz
Thanks for pointing that out.

------
tmikaeld
What browsers are it tested on?

~~~
aliirz
Tested on Chrome, Firefox, Safari. I will test on Opera and IE tomorrow and
update the README.

------
randallsquared
Why '=' instead of nothing for tag names?

